# AWKWARD feelings Drawing adult mateial, tell your tail.



## Charrio (Apr 30, 2015)

OK this one is primarily artists and writers. 
*Please Keep Terms from being Vulgar. *

When you were starting out what drawing and doing adult material, 
what did you have to draw that made you stop and feel awkward. 

For me it was a very new experience drawing adult material and for one
drawing the naughty bits was still making me feel awkward as if i shouldn't
be doing this. 

The next large awkward feeling was getting a commission for a gay themed 
pic including watersports. I also had to print this out, Office Max was very 
forgiving thanks to me being a regular customer. The looks I got standing
there as the female employee printed it up was so awkward and embarrassing.
It was a new awaking experience to the larger depths of the fandom. 

That was just the first large awkwardness too, have had several more in the 
years past.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

Well I can speak for writing.

The first time I wrote NSFW I felt weird. As somebody who doesn't like hearing or talking about sex, I felt strange to see myself write it. When I wrote my first rape scene, I felt ashamed, because it was very graphic and crossed a line that I thought I wouldn't cross. When I wrote my first torture scene, I was scared because I didn't know I could come up with something as dark and brutal as that. Again, I crossed the line.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Apr 30, 2015)

Being asked to draw a canid style penis on a fursona for the first time. Drawing said canid penis. that was awkward. But in terms of anything else, I used to get a naughty rush from drawing smut, I wasn't an active in the forum or site at that time, I did it just to feel dirty. Now I rarely draw dirty stuff, a pinup every now and then, that's about all.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 30, 2015)

Drawing animal shaped penises make me feel awkward. I do not like them and will default to drawing human shaped ones unless I know my customer prefers an animal one. ... Especially if I have to look up my own refs to get the shape right.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Apr 30, 2015)

When i first wrote a lemon, it wasnt that bad, seeing as how it was my own story and I was able to choose the words I wanted to use. That goes for any adult story I write

When it came to taking a request from someone...thats where it reached ultra levels of awkwardness. The words they used to describe how they wanted the sex scenes to be written, were juvenile and incredibly vulgar. Luckily, they allowed me to write it with more tasteful language, but when ever i showed them what i had so far, theyd go into even more detail of all the tiny stuff i got wrong 

It got to a point they were pretty much writing out the story, as the wrote the request. All this time, im thinking "motherfucker, why dont you write it?"


----------



## Charrio (Apr 30, 2015)

Zenia said:


> Drawing animal shaped penises make me feel awkward. I do not like them and will default to drawing human shaped ones unless I know my customer prefers an animal one. ... Especially if I have to look up my own refs to get the shape right.



I so know that feeling, or when you get sent references that are links to sites
you don't want to have in your browser history. Or underage stuff, i have big issues
doing anything under the age of 15ish but can just it makes me feel like I'm going 
to hell. 

I don't dare look up references or want them sent to me, but i have to think about 
the naughty bits and feel bad for that too. 



DevilishlyHandsome49 said:


> When i first wrote a lemon, it wasnt that bad, seeing as how it was my own story and I was able to choose the words I wanted to use. That goes for any adult story I write
> 
> When it came to taking a request from someone...thats where it reached ultra levels of awkwardness. The words they used to describe how they wanted the sex scenes to be written, were juvenile and incredibly vulgar. Luckily, they allowed me to write it with more tasteful language, but when ever i showed them what i had so far, theyd go into even more detail of all the tiny stuff i got wrong
> 
> It got to a point they were pretty much writing out the story, as the wrote the request. All this time, im thinking "motherfucker, why dont you write it?"



God that sounds terrible and like when i get too many details in a description, 
its like it binds my hands and cant create.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 30, 2015)

The commission I just finished was the first time I wrote M/F. It was awkward having to write the entire sex scene.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 30, 2015)

Sylox said:


> The commission I just finished was the first time I wrote M/F. It was awkward having to write the entire sex scene.



I feel the same way when writing M/M and F/F scenes, I have no experience there so it's like I feel i am wrong and 
the readers will know it. Also group sex, I also have no experience with nor want but when writing have this feeling 
like I have this all wrong they wouldn't do that or say this.


----------



## Zuriak (May 1, 2015)

I dunno, drawing wieners and vagoos is fun for me when I'm doing art. Wish I could get the opportunity/excuse to draw more of it, but I'm just your average, everyday furry weirdo. :]


----------



## Charrio (May 1, 2015)

Zuriak said:


> I dunno, drawing wieners and vagoos is fun for me when I'm doing art. Wish I could get the opportunity/excuse to draw more of it, but I'm just your average, everyday furry weirdo. :]



You can always do anatomy studies, lets one draw a ton of mature parts of the body. 
*hugs tight* I like it at times just there are definitely awkward moments for me, like when 
family shows up and I'm working and have a adult pic I'm working on. 
Can't hide it as i have a 50inch monitor as well as a 42inch one


----------



## Zuriak (May 1, 2015)

Definitely, I plan to so some studies with a character at some point in the next millenium. Hopefully.

I agree with the awkward part, that would certainly be a problem of certain proportions when faced with family seeing your work. I envy your giant screens, I am but a lowly peasant with two 23 inchers upon my meagre desk.


----------



## chuckfiala (May 1, 2015)

*Charrio said*


> I feel the same way when writing M/M and F/F scenes, I have no experience there so it's like I feel i am wrong and
> the readers will know it. Also group sex, I also have no experience with nor want but when writing have this feeling
> like I have this all wrong they wouldn't do that or say this.



I have always enjoyed drawing adult material. Did you ever want to refuse drawing M/M or F/F scenes for customers? (I suspect it may be illegal to do this, btw if you are already drawing M/F sex.) 
My only concern has been about what others think of adult art, but have found most people enjoy it.


----------



## aeroxwolf (May 1, 2015)

Charrio said:


> The next large awkward feeling was getting a commission for a gay themed
> pic including watersports. I also had to print this out, Office Max was very
> forgiving thanks to me being a regular customer. The looks I got standing
> there as the female employee printed it up was so awkward and embarrassing.
> It was a new awaking experience to the larger depths of the fandom.



WOW, you've got balls. that sounds like the most awkward situation ever.


----------



## RedSavage (May 1, 2015)

I think if you have issues drawing it you shouldnt drae it. If you need the money that bad you should work on not caring about it. Money is money. 

Also might want to think about getting a printer. Just. Just saying. Or find a not-so-busy place to print it off. Office Max. Just. Damn.


----------



## Charrio (May 1, 2015)

chuckfiala said:


> *Charrio said*
> 
> I have always enjoyed drawing adult material. Did you ever want to refuse drawing M/M or F/F scenes for customers? (I suspect it may be illegal to do this, btw if you are already drawing M/F sex.)
> My only concern has been about what others think of adult art, but have found most people enjoy it.



Nope, to me it's not my can of worms but I'll draw it. It helps grow my skills as well, subjects I normally 
wouldn't hit so rapidly or avoid till i need the skills. 



RedSavage said:


> I think if you have issues drawing it you shouldnt drae it. If you need the money that bad you should work on not caring about it. Money is money.
> 
> Also might want to think about getting a printer. Just. Just saying. Or find a not-so-busy place to print it off. Office Max. Just. Damn.



I was new to the whole online art scene, and it's not about money it's about receiving confirmation you are worth buying. 
Being new to all of it, that is a HUGE deal when you are timid and wondering if you're good enough. Even now I'm not into it
for the money, or i would be hidden behind paysites or be begging for donations or commissions all time. 

As to the printer, I can't print poster sizes at home, and not to mention this was long ago. Home printers were Thousands back then. 
No one unless your already a rich person or famous could afford them back then. Having never had an issue with OfficeMax and knowing
the employees it's not an issue. Never has been even to this date and have done a lot of work since then with them.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 1, 2015)

Drawing genitals (including lady boobs) was awkward as hell the first time. Drawing my first nipple, and my first penis, were some of the most difficult things. A bit of Dutch Courage helped immensely though. Now I've drawn these things, I don't feel awkward at all. It's like a barrier I had to get across, but I'm past it now.

The same for writing sex scenes. I have to be hammered to get those done.


----------



## Charrio (May 1, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Drawing genitals (including lady boobs) was awkward as hell the first time. Drawing my first nipple, and my first penis, were some of the most difficult things. A bit of Dutch Courage helped immensely though. Now I've drawn these things, I don't feel awkward at all. It's like a barrier I had to get across, but I'm past it now.
> 
> The same for writing sex scenes. I have to be hammered to get those done.



God i have this same issue, it was so awkward and hard like feeling
I'm not supposed to be doing this. Also when in anatomy class i was so 
freaked out by the nude male model, I didn't draw his privates I couldn't


----------



## chuckfiala (May 1, 2015)

chuckfiala said:


> *Charrio said*
> 
> I have always enjoyed drawing adult material. Did you ever want to refuse drawing M/M or F/F scenes for customers? (I suspect it may be illegal to do this, btw if you are already drawing M/F sex.)
> My only concern has been about what others think of adult art, but have found most people enjoy it.





Charrio said:


> God i have this same issue, it was so awkward and hard like feeling
> I'm not supposed to be doing this. Also when in anatomy class i was so
> freaked out by the nude male model, I didn't draw his privates I couldn't



It sounds like drawing nude males is therapy for you. Maybe you need to be drawing more penises.


----------



## Charrio (May 1, 2015)

chuckfiala said:


> It sounds like drawing nude males is therapy for you. Maybe you need to be drawing more penises.



Trust me I have and now it's no problem but back then i was still shy about it and self conscious about 
everything i did in the adult area.


----------



## Maugryph (May 1, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Trust me I have and now it's no problem but back then i was still shy about it and self conscious about
> everything i did in the adult area.



Take a life drawing class. That will solve it.


----------



## Charrio (May 1, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Take a life drawing class. That will solve it.



I have, but that was way back when i was shy about drawing around people,
and about what i was drawing. I was also not used to seeing a naked person
as having little life experience made it very uncomfortable. 

I wasn't all excited like a normal male i guess to see naked women and men. 
For me it was like i was intruding on their privacy, I know they volunteered for 
it but my brain was still going by what i was raised on. Morals I still value to 
this day, but I've had more life exposure. 

I'm sure IRL I'd still feel uncomfortable since that is not normal in my life. Might 
be for yours but it's not... Proper in my moralistic view. Which is stupid I'm sure 
to you and some but that is my automatic response, to look down.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 2, 2015)

When i was an active seller on FurBid, i did high resolution prints of my stuff. i decided it'd save me some money to order bulk prints instead of ordering singles and have them sent to my home instead of directly to the buyers. This way i could send then off myself as soon as they were sold. This was right when i was graduating so i was still at home. My mom got all excited and asked to see my prints when a huge box of them came in. i told her what the prints were of but she kept begging so i showed her. Like i've said before in other posts, my mom is really open and understanding when it comes to sex and stuff. She's not too confused or phased by much. The print was of four of my favorite girls, grouped together for a photo op. Not doing anything sexual, just hugging and holding each other...in the nude.


Mom: "Aw, these are cute."
Me: "Thanks!"
Mom: "You know dogs don't have tits up there, right?"
(with no nips. i don't do nips on furries)
Me: "Yeah, i know, but they're cartoons."
Mom: "Oh. Then what's that?"
Me : "Ummmm, that's a vagina, mom."
(only one had partially exposed labia)
Mom: "What? On a dog?"
Me: "Yeah. Even bipedal cartoon dogs have vaginas."
Mom: "...Oh. Okie dokie! imma go start dinner."


it wasn't awkward that i drew it or even awkward that my mom got to see it. Her reaction was the awkward part; not sure what to make of it. She'd seen my characters before, even nude, but she hadn't seen such a display of them before. The awkward part was the questions...and the, "...oh.", response.


----------



## Charrio (May 2, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> When i was an active seller on FurBid, i did high resolution prints of my stuff. i decided it'd save me some money to order bulk prints instead of ordering singles and have them sent to my home instead of directly to the buyers. This way i could send then off myself as soon as they were sold. This was right when i was graduating so i was still at home. My mom got all excited and asked to see my prints when a huge box of them came in. i told her what the prints were of but she kept begging so i showed her. Like i've said before in other posts, my mom is really open and understanding when it comes to sex and stuff. She's not too confused or phased by much. The print was of four of my favorite girls, grouped together for a photo op. Not doing anything sexual, just hugging and holding each other...in the nude.
> 
> 
> Mom: "Aw, these are cute."
> ...



Lol sounds like your Mom was expecting feral anatomy, this may be a good thing. As now
she knows you are more interested in the human form but just more cartoonish in idea as 
it mimics humans more so then any animal. 

My mom has seen my feral arts and it is a awkward experience. Luckily she's always known i've been a 
cartoon nut and loved animals it was natural for it to join


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 3, 2015)

Woah! My mom wasn't expecting genitals AT ALL. i don't think putting those kinds of details on cartoons had even crossed her mind, let alone on -what she perceived to be- animals. She'd seen my furry characters before but few of then were ever nekkid or exposing their "special areas". She even knew i did pin-up style shots but i bet she never even knew there was a market for furry pron. ...or that her son was making money on it.

Also, drawing my first penis wasn't that awkward. i drew it in art class with a top hat and monocle. The awkward part was explaining the illustration to my teacher who found it surprisingly funny. i played it off as, "a statement on class". "Keep it classy", i called it. "it's not smut if it's wearing a top hat!".


----------



## Charrio (May 3, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Woah! My mom wasn't expecting genitals AT ALL. i don't think putting those kinds of details on cartoons had even crossed her mind, let alone on -what she perceived to be- animals. She'd seen my furry characters before but few of then were ever nekkid or exposing their "special areas". She even knew i did pin-up style shots but i bet she never even knew there was a market for furry pron. ...or that her son was making money on it.
> 
> Also, drawing my first penis wasn't that awkward. i drew it in art class with a top hat and monocle. The awkward part was explaining the illustration to my teacher who found it surprisingly funny. i played it off as, "a statement on class". "Keep it classy", i called it. "it's not smut if it's wearing a top hat!".



That is hilarious, classy heh


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

I felt so uncomfortable writing a scene where the girl eats herself out. I mean it was hot, but I felt weird writing that. *shudders*


----------



## Charrio (May 3, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I felt so uncomfortable writing a scene where the girl eats herself out. I mean it was hot, but I felt weird writing that. *shudders*



I have to ask, so a girl as in herself goes down?
Very flexible woman indeed. 

Another issue i have is to make scenes too long or too graphic.


----------



## Sylox (May 3, 2015)

No, she uhh uses her fingers and...you can guess the rest.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 4, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *Please Keep Terms from being Vulgar. *


Well, so much for that... :V


----------



## Charrio (May 4, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Well, so much for that... :V



Well not too bad a slip, considering PG-13ish is allowed. 
But definitely want to keep in the clean and try to keep from that, myself included. 
Tho for such a topic it's really been clean and civil


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 4, 2015)

i didn't find it particularly offensive but details weren't needed on that front. :V  Don't get me wrong; i'm not complaining. i've drawn it, written about it, described it and talked about it before. i just wasn't expecting it. That being said, i'm no prude.

Porn dialogue is extremely difficult to write, i've found. Not so much the cheesy, "Aw yeah, take it all!", kinda crap, but writing things people _actually_ say in bed. Well, art imitates life right? So i'll just write what i say but personally, i just keep quiet or compliment the girl and be polite. i ask questions, i ask permission to do things, i check to make things are good, etc. but there's only so many times you can use the same lines before it gets boring. Unless you're actually trying to drive the plot forward, there's not a lot to fill the silence with beyond the ol' standards but it gets cheesy fast and cheese really kills the mood for me.

in short, pillow talk is haaaaaaaard.


----------



## PimpNuttz (May 5, 2015)

When I first started drawing smut it was a lot less about experimenting and awkward feelings, but more about not finding anything good to fap to. 
Seriously.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 5, 2015)

Hard to believe my reasons for drawing "smut" wasn't due to a need for fappage. i genuinely enjoy(ed) drawing the nude form. On the subject of awkwardness, trying to explain that to people is both awkward and frustrating. Artists who draw violence and/or gore don't do so because of a real desire to hurt anyone; at least not most artists. So why would you always assume an artist would draw "smut" just because he/she wants to get off!? -OR if a man draws a male figure either nude or in a sexual situation. Why would you automatically assume he's gay or bi? i suppose i can understand _why_ but it's still not fair. Artists have reasons for creating the things they do but they aren't always as cut and dry as, "Cuzz he wants to bang it".

Drawing willies isn't nearly as awkward as trying to explain it why you do it! :V


----------



## Charrio (May 5, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Hard to believe my reasons for drawing "smut" wasn't due to a need for fappage. i genuinely enjoy(ed) drawing the nude form. On the subject of awkwardness, trying to explain that to people is both awkward and frustrating. Most artists draw violence and gore because of their own reasons but it's not fair to assume they got off to it or have a true desire to hurt anyone. So why would you always assume an artist would draw "smut" just because he/she wants to get off!? -OR if a man draws a male figure either nude or in a sexual situation. Why would you automatically assume he's gay or bi? i suppose i can understand _why_ but it's still not fair.
> 
> Drawing willies isn't nearly as awkward as trying to explain it why you do it! :V



I was and still am in love with the woman's form myself. 
One of the awkward moments for me was my Mom walking in on my drawing nude males. 

It's hard to Explain it to a parent very awkward


----------



## belmonkey (May 5, 2015)

PimpNuttz said:


> When I first started drawing smut it was a lot less about experimenting and awkward feelings, but more about not finding anything good to fap to.
> Seriously.



That's kinda why I started writing: if the specific thing you like hasn't quite been done, make it :/


----------



## tonythetiger16 (May 12, 2015)

I used to feel awkward drawing smutty things (mostly because I really sucked at drawing) but now it's just like drawing anything else. Perhaps the most awkward thing was having my friends ask to look through my sketchbook (even after i told them what was in it to deter them from looking through it). Most of my friends  know or at least have an idea of what kind of things I draw now, so it's mostly just awkward for new people I meet, since my current friends have a habit of bluntly telling everyone I meet about it.


----------



## FireFeathers (May 13, 2015)

I haven't really drawn any furry porn, but I got commissioned for this inflation sequence about 5 years back. They wanted 20 drawings meticulously showing the detail of someone inhaling too much air from a bike pump and slowly spinning around.  The whole time I was drawing it I was shaking my head going "I don't understand how people get off on this, but there ya go!" *slams handful of sketches down* 

The office max thing is a hard route. We got my friend's furry smut printed off there and I kept putting her sploogsploshion images on the top of the pile to fuck with her. The people running it were super nice, they made a mild note that it was unusual, but talked to her about the merits of being an illustrator most. I used to get my stuff printed through this small printer back in IL, all my benign stuff, and they'd ask me if I could cast spells on them because....drawing=witch? So like everything, it's probably a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Filter (May 15, 2015)

.


----------



## Terror-Run (May 15, 2015)

I've never felt akward with smut, but I've always also been a major anatomy freak (my fav show as a kid where graphic surgery documentaries, and those sometimes was in the downstairs area too).  All anatomy is 100% equally interesting to me, so I don't really draw it without a reason - that and that poses are unforgiving, any other time 5cm too or from doesn't matter on the pose, but if you have precision equipment that is supposed to hit another area and still look good, then not even a single mm want to budge.  So yeah, just treat the peen like another thing to study and get good at, likes faces and hands and the akwardness will dissapear


----------



## Yarik (May 19, 2015)

I once had a french commissioner. Still grateful he helped me funding a game I couldn't afford back then but oh wow it was awkward. We had to communicate in French (using google translator because his English was so odd I couldn't make out what he was asking for). French sound incredible smooth so when I got his description I assumed it'd be some romance scene. I inserted the soft french into the translator and then suddenly--- _Kangaroo woman with a dildo up her a** larger than you can imagine, crying!"_
My face in that moment must have been priceless. Ever since my image of french was ruined, lmao.


----------



## Krimzen (May 19, 2015)

When I first started drawing smutty things I felt a smidge of shame, but once I started commissions for it, that all went out the window. It seems like I'm the opposite of some the posters here in that I _hate_ drawing human penises on anthro critters- and I always opt for species-correct anatomy on everything, including females. That being said, finding references for all of these things is a total bummer and super awkward on google. 

In terms of most award feelings on a commission, I once had my first, and last, ever, vore commission requested in stream. It was of a man being eaten by a walrus. Need I say more?


----------



## nastacula (May 20, 2015)

I only read a few responses but lol I'm so sorry fellow artists for your awkward talks with parents and furry penises!
I've only had a couple instances where I had to stop and think about what I was doing. The first time I was drawing XXX pokemon and I cried a little. The second time I was drawing some sort of fart fetish? The client asked me to add my own dialog to the scenario and I stepped back to regain my shame. My roomate at the time came up with a decent fart pun for me. 4 years later I am fairly numb to it all.


----------



## nastacula (May 20, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Also, drawing my first penis wasn't that awkward. i drew it in art class with a top hat and monocle. The awkward part was explaining the illustration to my teacher who found it surprisingly funny. i played it off as, "a statement on class". "Keep it classy", i called it. "it's not smut if it's wearing a top hat!".



Pretty sure I did the exact same thing. I named my penis-doodle Truman and I'd draw him in suits and give him little hairy ball-legs. He always had a cute happy face so the teachers never really noticed...but at the end of the year I got in major trouble when a teach found Truman drawn all over the inside of one of the textbooks. XC


----------



## Unsilenced (May 21, 2015)

I'm trying to think which I did first, drawing or RPing smut. Thing it must have been roleplay. I have zero interest in vanilla sex, so it took me a while to agree to mention naughty bits. Kind of had to deal with the fact that I had no idea what to do either, and just imitated what I had seen other people do in the past. Overall though, the fact that I was RPing with just one person who was usually far more into the idea of sex than I was made it not particularly awkward on my end. 

When I started drawing fetish and/or explicit art I was kind of afraid that I might lose some of my watchers, since none of them had any reason to expect dicks or breathplay to show up on their feed from me. 

Then I remembered that I don't have any watchers, so everything was fine. 



belmonkey said:


> That's kinda why I started writing: if the specific thing you like hasn't quite been done, make it :/



Having obscure-as-fuck fetishes certainly helped me get into drawing. Most of the existing art that would be of interest to me is either drawn by people who have no sense of anatomy, or who have other fetishes I find absolutely revolting that they include in every pic. Often both. 

If I ever become in any way famous for writing/drawing outside of the furry fandom, I'm probably going to leave that part out.


----------



## Charrio (May 21, 2015)

Yarik said:


> I once had a french commissioner. Still grateful he helped me funding a game I couldn't afford back then but oh wow it was awkward. We had to communicate in French (using google translator because his English was so odd I couldn't make out what he was asking for). French sound incredible smooth so when I got his description I assumed it'd be some romance scene. I inserted the soft french into the translator and then suddenly--- _Kangaroo woman with a dildo up her a** larger than you can imagine, crying!"_
> My face in that moment must have been priceless. Ever since my image of french was ruined, lmao.



Lol I've had that happen wasn't french but very odd request of a man wanting his wife being raped by his dog. 



KrimzenFougar said:


> When I first started drawing smutty things I felt a smidge of shame, but once I started commissions for it, that all went out the window. It seems like I'm the opposite of some the posters here in that I _hate_ drawing human penises on anthro critters- and I always opt for species-correct anatomy on everything, including females. That being said, finding references for all of these things is a total bummer and super awkward on google.
> 
> In terms of most award feelings on a commission, I once had my first, and last, ever, vore commission requested in stream. It was of a man being eaten by a walrus. Need I say more?



I know what you mean on anatomy, I am normally a default human type artist as it fits cartoons. 
But when asked or directed for a commission i have to do the research and sometimes the sites buyers 
point you at. I don't want that in my Browser history and being a known furry artist, if know what i mean. 



nastacula said:


> I only read a few responses but lol I'm so sorry fellow artists for your awkward talks with parents and furry penises!
> I've only had a couple instances where I had to stop and think about what I was doing. The first time I was drawing XXX pokemon and I cried a little. The second time I was drawing some sort of fart fetish? The client asked me to add my own dialog to the scenario and I stepped back to regain my shame. My roomate at the time came up with a decent fart pun for me. 4 years later I am fairly numb to it all.



What helped me a lot was having supportive viewers, they helped me make the next step and the next as i gatherer confidence 
no one was going to rip it apart for a dick not drawn well.


----------



## nastacula (May 22, 2015)

Charrio said:


> What helped me a lot was having supportive viewers, they helped me make the next step and the next as i gatherer confidence
> no one was going to rip it apart for a dick not drawn well.



Took me a while to get accustomed to hearing very harsh feedback, but I welcome it to a certain degree now...as long as the person isn't telling me it's stupid, if they have some sort of helpful advice I'm pretty open to hearing it. Support is great and all but I don't want to be surrounded by fans and people who tell me everything I make is great...cuz that's just a lie. XD I know I have a way to go.


----------



## Charrio (May 22, 2015)

nastacula said:


> Took me a while to get accustomed to hearing very harsh feedback, but I welcome it to a certain degree now...as long as the person isn't telling me it's stupid, if they have some sort of helpful advice I'm pretty open to hearing it. Support is great and all but I don't want to be surrounded by fans and people who tell me everything I make is great...cuz that's just a lie. XD I know I have a way to go.



I like honest feedback, but you're right constant, "Wow that's awesome"
can make you no longer progress as they think they are already great in 
art.


----------



## Adagio (May 23, 2015)

I have never drawn furry porn. I've just been in the community for like 6 months but I do have some experiences with porn in my old fandoms.

and well, my first time drawing porn was when I was 14-15 yo.
It was more than awkward as I drew M/M (coughanimeyaoiphasecough). My penises were so wrong and ugly (I refused to use real reference);;
I ended up drawing a doujinshi with anime dudes having sex in impossible poses, pfff haha. It can still be found in smackjeeves... oh my god... I regret it so much...

I haven't draw porn in several years, even though I'm so chill about sex nowadays.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (May 25, 2015)

Just finished my first semi-kinky sketch, I was hard half the time, and now I feel horribly dirty. 

Can I still be saved? :C


----------



## Charrio (May 25, 2015)

Adagio said:


> I have never drawn furry porn. I've just been in the community for like 6 months but I do have some experiences with porn in my old fandoms.
> 
> and well, my first time drawing porn was when I was 14-15 yo.
> It was more than awkward as I drew M/M (coughanimeyaoiphasecough). My penises were so wrong and ugly (I refused to use real reference);;
> ...



I cringe at my early art as well, for me it was female anatomy as eyes go to those parts to check them out. 
Guys were a little easier as it just had to be there, I was very timid about drawing male members and felt 
shy and guilty when I did. 



JerryFoxcoon said:


> Just finished my first semi-kinky sketch, I was hard half the time, and now I feel horribly dirty.
> 
> Can I still be saved? :C



Sure you can, and it's not uncommon 
i felt the same way, it's so hard to explain that feeling like being almost being caught 
by a parent. It will pass and don't feel too bad everything is easier with exposure, when 
i first found the fandoms more main sites I was shocked. Now not much phases me, seen it 
all before.


----------

